# 7) I Signori Del Centrocampo:Pirlo,Albertini,Donadoni,Evani,Sani,Anc



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Aprile 2014)

Il settimo appuntamento con la Hall of Fame, ci porta all'interno del "motore" della squadra rossonera. La nostra storia, fortunatamente, ci ha portato ad ammirare numerosissimi architetti, registi, autentici ispiratori del gioco dell'intera squadra. Parliamo di quei giocatori che hanno rappresentato la pietra angolare su cui abbiamo costruito le vittorie più belle: i signori del centrocampo! 

Buona visione. 

Video documentario: 

Watch Videos Online | 7. I Signori Del Centrocampo (Pirlo, Albertini, Donadoni, Evani, Sani, Ancelotti) | Veoh.com


----------



## runner (16 Febbraio 2015)

Albertini anche oggi è il tipico giocatore di cui avremmo bisogno e per l'epoca calcistica in cui ha giocato era davvero completo. Faceva benissimo sia la fase difensiva che quella offensiva di impostazione!!


----------



## Schism75 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Manca però il più forte di tutti qui: frank Rijkaard il vero cuore del l'epopea di Sacchi e Capello. Forza fisica, grandissima tecnica, capacità difensive ed offensive. Un giocatore irripetibile secondo me.


----------



## mr.wolf (22 Febbraio 2015)

sono ruoli un pò diversi,Ancelotti-Pirlo-Albertini erano centrocampisti centrali mentre Donadoni-Evani erano esterni di centrocampo o ali se preferite alla vecchia maniera.


----------



## Renegade (22 Febbraio 2015)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> sono ruoli un pò diversi,Ancelotti-Pirlo-Albertini erano centrocampisti centrali mentre Donadoni-Evani erano esterni di centrocampo o ali se preferite alla vecchia maniera.



Già. Comunque qui in mezzo se li consideriamo tutti al loro apice inutile dire chi è il migliore.


----------



## Renegade (21 Aprile 2015)

Aspetto ancora con ansia l'erede di Pirlo davanti alla difesa.


----------



## devils milano (28 Giugno 2015)

il piu grande regista rimane Rivera poi Pirlo..è vero vengono elencati anche esterni di centrocampo ..assolutamente Donadoni..


----------



## Renegade (19 Agosto 2015)

Soriano+Bertolacci a violare la casa in cui avete vissuto...

Vi prego... Perdonate loro che non sanno quel che fanno...


----------



## Julian Ross (7 Marzo 2016)

Quanto era forte donadoni! Un'ala sottovalutata, ma di classe infinita e abnegazione alla causa. Grandissimo giocatore.


----------



## Rivera10 (9 Settembre 2021)

Un augurio al grandissimo Roberto Per il suo compleanno.


----------

